# Just Finished Medal Of Honour



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Well it's a very short game . I understand multiplayer is better so waiting till my nephew comes over this weekend to play the 2 person story.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea did it in 3 hrs!!! 

Online ain't much better!!!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Not worth the money then?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Smudge said:


> Yea did it in 3 hrs!!!
> 
> Online ain't much better!!!!


See I prefer the online to the story, and tier 1 is just a bit gimmicky and boring however the amount of people with aimbots is unreal.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

can you have co-op on line with this game?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Just finshed the single player story and thought it was an awesome game! Graphics are superb. Really enjoyed it. Hope there is a follow up.


----------

